# liner wear?



## Whitaker201 (Jun 7, 2013)

I am sure this a liner has a lot more wear in it than you want but is there a way to clean it up a little?






I was thinking a drill hone will do the job.....as long as I don't remove to much material.





What do yall think? Good idea or bad idea?


----------



## Whitaker201 (Jun 7, 2013)

I would really like to find a UHMW foot for my pump but until I find one..... and can afford it..... I will just have to play with what I got and learn a little more about it along the way.


----------



## catmansteve (Jun 7, 2013)

I don't think it will work. I think by the time you took enough material off to remove the scratches, you wouldn't be able to shim the impeller down to tolerance. You'd trade one power loss for another basically. Liners aren't terribly expensive, about $75 or so I think, so you might as well just get a new one if it bothers you rather than sink a bunch of time into this project that may or may not help.

Also, if you find anything out about a uhmw foot for a smaller jet, post it on the board or shoot me a pm. I'd like to have one for mine, but so far the only company I know that makes them is rockproof and theirs are only for the large pump as far as I know.


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Jun 8, 2013)

I replaced my liner and now the impeller nearly touches it on one side and has a 1/16" gap on the opposite side. It is seated correctly and the shaft is not bent. What is the deal and how do I fix it?


----------



## Whitaker201 (Jun 10, 2013)

CatmanSteve: I did use the hone to smooth the liner a little but I did not take all the scratches out. You are correct, if I would have cleaned it up all the way I would not have been able to shim down the impeller enough. It looks like I have a large foot on my pump so I can get the UHMW foot for mine. I just want to tinker with what I have until I can get the new foot, liner, gates, and maybe even the impeller.

Smackdaddy: I don't know what else you could try except to remove the liner and try a different clocking of it. If you have a flanged liner mark what hole was in what bolt and spin it on hole at a time to see if it gets better or worse. Might work.....might not but I would try it.


----------



## jetpower608 (Jun 10, 2013)

Take it to Dallas tanner in poplar bluff.he fixed mine polished it and impellor and shoe and made a big difference .he does great work on pumps


----------



## Codeman (Jun 14, 2013)

For $50 it ain't worth the effort. Buy a new one. 

https://jetdoctor.net/products/jet-drive-kits/jet-parts


----------

